# Fatal Crane Accident



## Manic84 (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't know where this happened.
The fact that everyone saw it coming down, and didn't make any effort to try and get away until it was too late, is unbelievable.

*Viewer Warning*


----------



## rwoods (Sep 26, 2020)

Probably nothing the poor guy in the tree could have done to dodge it. Very sad. Ron


----------



## KarlD (Oct 9, 2020)

Ooooh that’s awful to watch 
I don’t think the guy in the tree was on a rope so getting out of the way fast would have been really hard.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 9, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Ooooh that’s awful to watch
> I don’t think the guy in the tree was on a rope so getting out of the way fast would have been really hard.



He may have had time to jump onto the roof where he ended up falling. He must have known that things were going wrong. It would have been an extraordinary act of situational awareness but not an impossibility. Sad.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 9, 2020)

Too much weight? It's a tiny video, like 1" tall, so hard to see what happened.


----------

